# Acer Extensa 5220 Bios Passwort



## medokin (1. August 2009)

Hallo,

Ich bekomme an meinem Notebook das BIOS Passwort leider nicht raus.

Ich habe schon so viele Sachen versucht, bin aber immer gescheitert.

-CMOS Batterie entfernt
-Nach Masterpasswörtern gesucht
-Alle Tools von Hiren's Boot CD 9.9 ausprobiert
-Ich habe es auch nach ein paar Anleitungen kurzgeschlossen!

Aber es hat nicht geklappt. 

Wäre super falls noch jemand eine Lösung im Hinterkopf hätte. 

Lg medokin


----------



## fluessig (5. August 2009)

Hallo medokin,

von welchem Hersteller ist denn das BIOS? 
Ist es das Passwort um ins BIOS zu gelangen oder das Passwort um zu booten?

Grüße
fluessig


----------



## Stonefish (6. August 2009)

Er wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach das BIOS-Passwort meinen, das zwischen ihm und dem Bootvorgang steht. (Sonst klänge er auch nicht so verzweifelt und hätte nicht schon soviel probiert. ^^)

Ich bin allerdings auch ratlos, denn das Entfernen der BIOS-Batterie muss eigentlich technisch zwingend zu einem CMOS-Reset führen. Wie lange hattest Du das Teil denn draußen? Hab beim fixen Recherchieren von Fällen gelesen, wo es erst nach einer ganzen Nacht ohne Batterie den gewünschten Effekt erzielt hat.
(Wenn ich jetzt noch nachfrage, ob das Notebook während des Entfernens der Batterie vom Netz getrennt und ob der Akku schön weit weg war, beleidige ich Dich vermutlich, hm? Aber was anderes fällt mir dann wirklich nicht dazu ein.)


----------



## Dr Dau (6. August 2009)

Hallo!



Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> .....denn das Entfernen der BIOS-Batterie muss eigentlich technisch zwingend zu einem CMOS-Reset führen.


Nö, das Mainboard hat eine vielzahl an Kondensatoren (Elko's).
Und in diesen wird elektrische Energie gespeichert..... sogar über mehrere Tage hinweg.


Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Hab beim fixen Recherchieren von Fällen gelesen, wo es erst nach einer ganzen Nacht ohne Batterie den gewünschten Effekt erzielt hat.


Kann u.U. sogar noch länger dauern..... schuld daran sind die Kondensatoren.
Evtl. könnte es auch helfen das Netzteil vom Mainboard zu trennen und dann den Kurzschlusstrick durchzuführen.

Wenn der BIOS-Chip nicht verlötet ist, kann es evtl. auch helfen wenn man diesen rausnimmt.
Manche Mainboards haben auch einen Jumper um das BIOS zurück zu setzen.



Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> (Wenn ich jetzt noch nachfrage, ob das Notebook während des Entfernens der Batterie vom Netz getrennt und ob der Akku schön weit weg war.....


Das will ich doch wohl stark hoffen.
Schon alleine aus dem Grunde weil man nicht an einem Computer "rumschraubt" solange er unter Strom steht. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

